

10 things you might not know about India - cinbun8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22772391
10 things you might not know about India
======
fractalb
I want to add two more here.

1\. India != Hindi. It's just that most people speak Hindi not that everybody
knows Hindi and it's not a national language, as many people would think.
According to Indian constitution there's no national language, but there are
22 scheduled languages including Telugu, Tamil, Kannada, Bengali, Marathi etc.

2\. India != Bollywood. There are other film industries in India besides
Bollywood. Checkout this wikipedia link:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinema_of_India>

------
jlangenauer
I'd guess that India doesn't appear on a whole lot of people's "places-to-
visit" lists, but it really should.

I spent 11 days in India last December, and was utterly enthralled, repulsed
and fascinated in about equal parts. It's an eye-opening experience to see how
the majority of the world lives, and Indian culture and architecture is
wonderfully rich. I definitely plan to go back again, as I was only able to
scratch the surface of a tiny bit of southern India in 11 days. I'd encourage
anyone else considering it to go.

Shameless plug: Here's the blog post I wrote about my trip.

<http://jasonlangenauer.com/2012/12/india/>

~~~
mailshanx
Thats an excellent description!

>> "... it’s a scanty collection of rare and rarified bubbles where wealth can
temporarily repel the squalor, poverty and filth. Step outside these bubbles,
as you must, and you find India."

I grew up in India in privileged conditions, well shielded by all the filth
and dirt that exists everywhere. It's only once i started attending university
that i realized the extent of filth in the streets and the dysfunction in
public infrastructure. Most car owning/laptop wielding Indians i know never
realize just how privileged and shielded their lives are...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sounds like Iowa 50 years ago. I grew up in a landscape of rusty machinery,
wind-powered wells and mud roads. Our house was uninsulated, water froze
inside the house in winter.

"Yeah, grandpa everything was terrible when you were young". Well it was. What
saved us was the REC, crop insurance and better roads. There's hope for India
if the new wealth translates in some way to better infrastructure.

------
Stevens
how is this HN content

~~~
sidmkp96
+1

